# bout to purchase an exhaust for the 1K!



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

soo ive been looking and listening to sound clips between a few exhaust's but havnt came to a conclusion yet, i think i like the muzzy the best it has a nice sound to it but i guess mostly what im considering if its even a factor is back pressure, i see ostacruiser's videos on youtube i see that he's runnin hmf swamp xl amd it idles in bar deep water, but i guess do u guess that at 1000cc should i really be worried about backpressure??????


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ur bike should idle with any pipe under water. U should have the compression to let it idle under water


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah for sure, ive seen even 800cc gades idle under water like nothing, my brute doesnt idle under water.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Mine idled under water stock. The muzzy I haven't got it deep enough yet to see lol!

Talk to VFJohn he hooked me up


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I started thinking about it and I didn't want to spend $400 for an exhaust so I jut went with a big gun, I liked the sound of the muzzy but 200 bucks for a big gun I decided to go that route, also order performance atv snorks, wild boar rad kit with LEDs also


----------



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if this Big Gun exhaust for the 2012 1000XT will fit my 2013 XMR 1000? I just ordered one, so hopefully it does, but if not, I guess I will make modifications.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Depends on where BRP added the exhasut length from the std chassis up to the max. 



Just for note in this therad, my stock 300 hondUH idled underwater just fine, still did after I put a pipe on it, and still does now with the built motor & straight through muffler. - Whether or not they will idle underwater is all in the tuning; if the bike is overly lean or overly rich at idle, a large change in exhaust back-pressure can cause issues. If the a/f is tuned right, it won't care no matter how big/small the motor is or what muffler is on it.


----------

